# What kind of meat do you like the best?



## xotoxi

Discuss...


----------



## AllieBaba

I don't participate in most polls, but being a foodie, I did participate in this one.

I was raised on venison, salmon, wild fowl and home-grown meat (goat, beef, pork, mutton, chicken, goose, duck...what did I leave out? Oh, chicken and rabbit.) I spent one whole year without tasting beef, because we ate venison. At that time, I wanted BEEF.

Now, I like game. I miss it.


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> I don't participate in most polls, but being a foodie, I did participate in this one.
> 
> I was raised on venison, salmon, wild fowl and home-grown meat (goat, beef, pork, mutton, chicken, goose, duck...what did I leave out? Oh, chicken and rabbit.) I spent one whole year without tasting beef, because we ate venison. At that time, I wanted BEEF.
> 
> Now, I like game. I miss it.


 
I was thinking of including a category for all those other meats like mutton, goat, rabbit, bison, ostrich, roo, etc...but I thought they would be too obscure.


----------



## xotoxi

This thread was inspired by my dinner tonight.  We had pork chops...and my wife and I came to the same conclusion: that pork sucks.

Growing up, I think my meat consumption was 50% chicken, and the rest fish and beef.


----------



## AllieBaba

I used to LOATHE chicken.
Now it's my favorite domestic meat. Helped along by the fact that it's cheaper. I've been forced to adapt.

I like pork, but mediocre (or, horrors...bad...) pork is nauseating. Of my kids I have 2 who gag on pork. And that includes ham, for one of them. When I was a kid I hated ham. Now I love it.

Shake n'bake barbecue for pork is really good for cheap cuts, btw.


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> I used to LOATHE chicken.
> Now it's my favorite domestic meat. Helped along by the fact that it's cheaper. I've been forced to adapt.
> 
> I like pork, but mediocre (or, horrors...bad...) pork is nauseating. Of my kids I have 2 who gag on pork. And that includes ham, for one of them. When I was a kid I hated ham. Now I love it.
> 
> Shake n'bake barbecue for pork is really good for cheap cuts, btw.


 
I've done the shake and bake which does make it slightly more tender.

I'd rather just eat bacon and prosciutto.


----------



## xotoxi

Hey look!

Some LOSER doesn't eat meat!!!

What a LOSER!!!


----------



## AllieBaba

Darnit, you beat me to it.


----------



## strollingbones

beef: prime rib, rib eye or beef tenderloin

pork:  is there a bad part of pig...you are over cooking your pork i bet...  pork tenderloin ...spare ribs

fish:  wild salmon....monkfish...

shellfish:  lobster, shrimp, oysters

game:  vension is good....buffalo is too dry... rabbit is good if cooked right...

poultry:  duck


----------



## xotoxi

Have you ever been to Brazilian barbeque (churrascaria)?

Non-stop orgy of every meat imaginable.

You take 1 year off your life everytime you go.


----------



## random3434

xotoxi said:


> This thread was inspired by my dinner tonight.  We had pork chops...






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJxT5WqFksQ]YouTube - Peter Brady's words of wisdom.[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

they produce great beef in south america...i like frog legs too...escargo...squid....i like most foods...


----------



## AllieBaba

xotoxi said:


> Have you ever been to Brazilian barbeque (churrascaria)?
> 
> Non-stop orgy of every meat imaginable.
> 
> You take 1 year off your life everytime you go.



No, I haven't. But my ex and his best friend (who flies helicopter for the state department, in Peru) have put on their own.

I avoided it, as I avoid all orgies....but I did transport the goat to the feast in my car. Bitching about it all the way. I like goats.


----------



## random3434




----------



## xsited1

xotoxi said:


> Hey look!
> 
> Some LOSER doesn't eat meat!!!
> 
> What a LOSER!!!



Most likely a Liberal that wears leather.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo Zulu said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread was inspired by my dinner tonight. We had pork chops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJxT5WqFksQ"]YouTube - Peter Brady's words of wisdom.[/ame]
Click to expand...

 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjP3vxGvCzk&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Pork Chops With Apple Sauce[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

AllieBaba said:


> I like goats.


 
You are lucky that you are not manifold.


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look!
> 
> Some LOSER doesn't eat meat!!!
> 
> What a LOSER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a Liberal that wears leather.
Click to expand...


THIS "liberal" has no leather anything,,,,,,not even my whip~


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey look!
> 
> Some LOSER doesn't eat meat!!!
> 
> What a LOSER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a Liberal that wears leather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS "liberal" has no leather anything,,,,,,not even my whip~
Click to expand...


One out of two correct ain't bad.


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a Liberal that wears leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS "liberal" has no leather anything,,,,,,not even my whip~
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One out of two correct ain't bad.
Click to expand...


You win a medal then!


----------



## AllieBaba

I love pork with apple anything.

Kids hate it. I've even sauteed apples and served them with it. Kids wouldn't touch it.

But it was yummy.


----------



## xsited1

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS "liberal" has no leather anything,,,,,,not even my whip~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One out of two correct ain't bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You win a medal then!
Click to expand...


Make it a rib eye steak.


----------



## random3434

xsited1 said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> One out of two correct ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a rib eye steak.
Click to expand...



Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a rib eye steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!
Click to expand...


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!
Click to expand...


At least you didn't neg rep me! 


My daughter and I are addicted to veggie burgers,,,,,we eat them about 2-3 times a week, with corn on the cob, and a salad, yummy!


----------



## Gunny

Echo Zulu said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least you didn't neg rep me!
> 
> 
> My daughter and I are addicted to veggie burgers,,,,,we eat them about 2-3 times a week, with corn on the cob, and a salad, yummy!
Click to expand...


I was thinking about it.

I'll take a ribeye, medium rare, grilled by me.  

I actually grilled some orange roughy last weekend that was pretty good fish considering it didn't taste like fish.


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you didn't neg rep me!
> 
> 
> My daughter and I are addicted to veggie burgers,,,,,we eat them about 2-3 times a week, with corn on the cob, and a salad, yummy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was thinking about it.
> 
> I'll take a ribeye, medium rare, grilled by me.
> 
> I actually grilled some orange roughy last weekend that was pretty good fish considering it didn't taste like fish.
Click to expand...


You grilled fish that didn't taste like fish? 

What did it taste like, chicken?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I'll take any good cut of beef.

Strip, Ribeye, Porterhouse, even top sirloin if it is grilled right.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> One out of two correct ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a rib eye steak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!
Click to expand...


What the fuck is that?


----------



## hjmick

Oh come on! Two pages of posts and no one has said, "I like beat meat the best?" What the hell? Who's not doing their job?


----------



## Phoenix

Grew up eating farm-raised beef, pork and chicken. 

A nice medium rare filet mignon is my absolute favorite meat, but I still eat quite a bit of wild game.  Had Russian boar sausage (no smart-ass comments, xotoxi) from Nugent's place that was the best I've ever had.

Buffalo is good but can be a bit dry, along with duck, goose and pheasant.  The antelope and elk that I've had were kind of gamey, bear is really good barbequed.


----------



## Shogun

Beef and chicken.


Seriously.. is there REALLY a vagitarian up in here trying to hock BOCA BURGERS?  Listen.. if you find yourself munching on a fucking sunflower seed in your "berger" then go ahead and hop on your little mountain bike and peddle on down the road.


----------



## xotoxi

CrimsonWhite said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a rib eye steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with these instead, yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck is that?
Click to expand...

 
It's Soylent green.  And we all know what that is made out of.


----------



## hjmick

xotoxi said:


> It's Soylent green.  And we all know what that is made out of.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Sp-VFBbjpE]YouTube - IT'S PEOPLE![/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

WTF? Why is 'vanquished enemies' not on the list? Not even an option to write in?! WTF?!


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> WTF? Why is 'vanquished enemies' not on the list? Not even an option to write in?! WTF?!



Bet you could consider that "game meat", JB.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I like bologna and hot dogs the best, because its ethical.  You use all of the animal, like the Native Americans did.

By the way, does anyone know why on labels of hot dogs and bologna that "mechanically-separated chicken" is the actual wording of the ingredient?  What does "mechanically-separated" mean and why is it significant enough to warrant being put in the label instead of just "chicken"?

I also like ham and cheese loaf, olive loaf, that German spreadable-meat - what's it called Braunsweigger? - liverworst, etc.  These meats kinda sound like the body functions that result from eating them: olive loafffffffffff.


----------



## Shogun

yuk. dude.  seriously.  I used to love potted meat and braunswaggert until I found a giant pig eyelash in a can.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Shogun said:


> yuk. dude.  seriously.  I used to love potted meat and braunswaggert until I found a giant pig eyelash in a can.



Dude, you were supposed to eat the pig eyelash; its ethical.


----------



## Phoenix

Coloradomtnman said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yuk. dude.  seriously.  I used to love potted meat and braunswaggert until I found a giant pig eyelash in a can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you were supposed to eat the pig eyelash; its ethical.
Click to expand...


----------



## random3434

Coloradomtnman said:


> I like bologna and hot dogs the best, because its ethical.  You use all of the animal, like the Native Americans did.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know why on labels of hot dogs and bologna that "mechanically-separated chicken" is the actual wording of the ingredient?  What does "mechanically-separated" mean and why is it significant enough to warrant being put in the label instead of just "chicken"?
> 
> I also like ham and cheese loaf, olive loaf, that German spreadable-meat - what's it called Braunsweigger? - liverworst, etc.  These meats kinda sound like the body functions that result from eating them: olive loafffffffffff.


----------



## random3434

Shogun said:


> Beef and chicken.
> 
> 
> Seriously.. is there REALLY a vagitarian up in here trying to hock BOCA BURGERS?  Listen.. if you find yourself munching on a fucking sunflower seed in your "berger" then go ahead and hop on your little mountain bike and peddle on down the road.



First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have cruelty free grilled cheese for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have *cruelty free grilled cheese *for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.



How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?


----------



## random3434

Eve said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have *cruelty free grilled cheese *for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?
Click to expand...


Whenever I went to Dead Shows, the peeps selling the grilled cheese sammys always had signs that said:

"Cruelty Free Grilled Cheese-$1.00"


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> Whenever I went to Dead Shows, the peeps selling the grilled cheese sammys always had signs that said:
> 
> "Cruelty Free Grilled Cheese-$1.00"



So they slice the cheese, put it on a hot griddle with bread and melt it ... but nicely?


----------



## Shogun

Echo Zulu said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef and chicken.
> 
> 
> Seriously.. is there REALLY a vagitarian up in here trying to hock BOCA BURGERS?  Listen.. if you find yourself munching on a fucking sunflower seed in your "berger" then go ahead and hop on your little mountain bike and peddle on down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have cruelty free grilled cheese for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
Click to expand...


Cheese is not vagitarian, yo.  And, while I do appriciate some of the music and a tiny bit of that scene I have to say.. vagintarian hippies pretty much ruin it in the same way skinheads ruined ska punk.  

and you'll be paying 12 dollars for a grilled cheese at a widespread show anyway.


----------



## JBeukema

Eve said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I went to Dead Shows, the peeps selling the grilled cheese sammys always had signs that said:
> 
> "Cruelty Free Grilled Cheese-$1.00"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they slice the cheese, put it on a hot griddle with bread and melt it ... but nicely?
Click to expand...

They don't slice it. They wait for it to age enough that it begins to separate; this also gives you the 'melted' quality without need for heat. Similarly, the bread is not toasted, but left in the sun to brown...


----------



## random3434

Shogun said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beef and chicken.
> 
> 
> Seriously.. is there REALLY a vagitarian up in here trying to hock BOCA BURGERS?  Listen.. if you find yourself munching on a fucking sunflower seed in your "berger" then go ahead and hop on your little mountain bike and peddle on down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have cruelty free grilled cheese for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheese is not vagitarian, yo.  And, while I do appriciate some of the music and a tiny bit of that scene I have to say.. vagintarian hippies pretty much ruin it in the same way skinheads ruined ska punk.
> 
> and you'll be paying 12 dollars for a grilled cheese at a widespread show anyway.
Click to expand...


Cheese IS vegetarian, Cheese IS NOT vegan.


----------



## Shogun

hehe.. that wont be up for long..


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> hehe.. that wont be up for long..




they're *vagitarians*


----------



## Zoom-boing

I enjoy meats and I like them all cooked.  Beef must be rare (medium rare for the squeamish).


----------



## random3434

Zoom-boing said:


> I enjoy meats and I like them all cooked.  Beef must be rare (medium rare for the squeamish).



Your avatar is PERFECT for this thread!


----------



## Zoom-boing

JBeukema said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehe.. that wont be up for long..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're *vagitarians*
Click to expand...


Yeah, like you had to post that twice 'cause no one got it the first time.


----------



## JBeukema

aaww... echo, did you take down the vagitarians?


Sorry to burst your bubble, no nudity on the USMB.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Echo Zulu said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy meats and I like them all cooked.  Beef must be rare (medium rare for the squeamish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avatar is PERFECT for this thread!
Click to expand...


  I just changed it before I saw this thread.  Timing is everything!


----------



## Zoom-boing

EZ is on the ball, nudie pics gone.  Well done EZ!


----------



## Bootneck

Eve said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have *cruelty free grilled cheese *for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?
Click to expand...


By killing what resides within? Watch the video. You'll understand.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ_-JzM-YQg]YouTube - Gordon Ramsey - Maggot Cheese - F Word[/ame]​


----------



## hjmick

Echo Zulu said:
			
		

> Sorry to burst your bubble, no nudity on the USMB.



Can we post while nude?


----------



## Phoenix

hjmick said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble, no nudity on the USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we post while nude?
Click to expand...


I was told it was a requirement ...


----------



## JBeukema

Shogun said:


> hehe.. that wont be up for long..


dammit, you brought the 5-0 down on us!


----------



## strollingbones

we can go post in the arts and crafts forum.....as gunny said...no one posts there.....he never reads it or goes there....we can do anything we want in there....he will never know


----------



## strollingbones

i am not watching a 7 minute video on maggot cheese....


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> we can go post in the arts and crafts forum.....as gunny said...no one posts there.....he never reads it or goes there....we can do anything we want in there....he will never know



Don't encourage JB to post his alien porn over there now!


----------



## Phoenix

Bootneck said:


> By killing what resides within? Watch the video. You'll understand.
> 
> YouTube - Gordon Ramsey - Maggot Cheese - F Word​



Ewwwww!  Bootneck!  I soooo did not need to know that.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I refuse to watch a video that will turn me away from cheese!!


----------



## random3434

Bootneck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have *cruelty free grilled cheese *for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By killing what resides within? Watch the video. You'll understand.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ_-JzM-YQg]YouTube - Gordon Ramsey - Maggot Cheese - F Word[/ame]​
Click to expand...


The Weddings Off! 


So is that cheesecake I just made you!


----------



## hjmick

strollingbones said:


> we can go post in the arts and crafts forum.....as gunny said...no one posts there.....he never reads it or goes there....we can do anything we want in there....he will never know



We have an "Arts and Crafts" forum?

Huh...Who knew? And I've been a member for two years...


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> The Weddings Off!
> 
> 
> So is that cheesecake I just made you!



Wedding?

And you didn't ask me to be the flower girl?


----------



## xotoxi

Bootneck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First I need to get my tie dye ready, put my hair in dreads, and grab my bong as I head out to the next Widespread Panic show, hoping they have *cruelty free grilled cheese *for sale along with a hemp ankle bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By killing what resides within? Watch the video. You'll understand.
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ_-JzM-YQg"]YouTube - Gordon Ramsey - Maggot Cheese - F Word[/ame]​
Click to expand...

 
That is motherfucking disfuckingustifuck! FUCK!


----------



## Bootneck

Echo Zulu said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly can one be cruel to cheese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By killing what resides within? Watch the video. You'll understand.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ_-JzM-YQg]YouTube - Gordon Ramsey - Maggot Cheese - F Word[/ame]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Weddings Off!
> 
> 
> So is that cheesecake I just made you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> One out of two correct ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it a rib eye steak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll fry up a burger with   these instead, yummy!
Click to expand...


What the hell is THAT?  How're you going to "fry up a burger" with something that looks like rabbit poop?


----------



## DamnYankee

Other


----------



## Anguille

I haven't read the thread but has anyone mentioned The Bass' favorite meat?



man meat.


----------



## AllieBaba

So I watched the video, it didn't gross me out. Not sure I could eat maggots, but it lead me to this video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q70eccP56gs&NR=1]YouTube - F Word: Gordon at Marshgate Prison[/ame]

I can see so many possibilities for this as an SNL skit!

I worked 3 months in a jail kitched with a crew of 3-6 inmates. Go Gordon.


----------



## Meister

I'm partial to game meat.  Elk is probably my favorite, although buffalo is very tasty also.  When I catch Salmon I can make some good Squaw Candy out of it.


----------



## AllieBaba

Wtf? What's squaw candy?
Anyway...


----------



## editec

If I had to give up all but one form of meat, I suppose I'd have to choose Chicken.


----------



## AllieBaba

I figured it out. Squaw candy is jerky.


----------



## Meister

AllieBaba said:


> Wtf? What's squaw candy?
> Anyway...



Squaw Candy is smoked salmon that has been cured in brine with about 2#'s of white sugar, and 2#'s of brown sugar soaked for 24 hours.  When the Salmon is placed on the smoker, you put more brown sugar on the top, and then the regular smoke.  It gives it a subtle sweet flavor. I learned this from an Inuit Indian up in Alaska on one of my visits.


----------



## AllieBaba

Yummy. I love sweet smoked salmon.


----------

